# working gtalk with video?



## armyjeffries (Jun 14, 2011)

Are there any Roms in which gtalk with video is fully functional? I thought p3 had a version that worked but I couldn't make it work on gummy charged 2.0 or 2.1. The gapps with newtalk I tried to install says for 2.3.5 and gummy is still at 2.3.4. I just switched to infinity with the 2.3.6 base, and talk 1.3 opens (it immediately fc'd on gummy) but doesn't show video as an option. I have a thunderbolt and talk with video is perfect, I'd really like to get talk w/ video working on my wife's charge! Any suggestions?


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

Although I have never used it, the video option is there on the latest infinity ROM.


----------



## armyjeffries (Jun 14, 2011)

That's what I'm on now. I didn't see it as an option. I flashed the 08282011gapps then 08282011 newtalk signed. What did I do wrong? What gapps should I have?


----------



## adm746 (Dec 6, 2011)

its there but the mic doesnt work. just use tango


----------



## 0195311 (Jul 14, 2011)

armyjeffries said:


> Are there any Roms in which gtalk with video is fully functional? I thought p3 had a version that worked but I couldn't make it work on gummy charged 2.0 or 2.1. The gapps with newtalk I tried to install says for 2.3.5 and gummy is still at 2.3.4. I just switched to infinity with the 2.3.6 base, and talk 1.3 opens (it immediately fc'd on gummy) but doesn't show video as an option. I have a thunderbolt and talk with video is perfect, I'd really like to get talk w/ video working on my wife's charge! Any suggestions?


I have never had any luck with it (running Infinity currently), but this app does download and install a few different modified versions of the GTalk apk that some devs posted on xda a while back. I find a good alternative to GTalk to be hangouts in GPlus, especially now that you can start hangouts from within the GPlus messenger application, and because it is possible to chat with more than one person.


----------

